# Told Someone I was a Virgin



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I told someone I was a virgin and never made out with a girl. I suppose it's an accomplishment. It's the first time I've been that honest with someone before. I trust this person a lot and I rationally known that this won't change anything. But now I'm so sad and stressed out. This is bringing out a lot of repressed emotions and memories that I really don't want to think about, even though I know I should. I'm just so scared that this will drive me insane... On top of this I have to deal with graduate school applications, job applications, and figuring out what I'm going to do with my life...

Anyone know any good resources, videos, movies, articles dealing with losing your virginity? I'm 21 and in college. I have an attractive body. But my social skills are not that great, never mind that I have no experience with girls...


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow. I just went to the gym where I took out all my rage on the weights and now I feel AWESOME! I was viewing this whole issue completely the wrong way. I shouldn't be focusing on losing my virginity because of social pressures. I should be focusing on making other people feel awesome about themselves.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Being a virgin is not the end of the world....even at 21.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

woohoo! honesty is key gj keep it up


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Being a virgin is not the end of the world....even at 21.


Thanks! I can see that now, but it wasn't apparent to me yesterday.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

It's not the end of the world even at my age. What I want is to be in a relationship but that's something that I've never had. With the way I am of not being able to approach it's something I don't see changing.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

broseph said:


> Wow. I just went to the gym where I took out all my rage on the weights and now I feel AWESOME! I was viewing this whole issue completely the wrong way. I shouldn't be focusing on losing my virginity because of social pressures. I should be focusing on making other people feel awesome about themselves.


Good for you! I always feel great after working out 
Judging by your posts, you sound like a really nice guy. 
From an 18 (soon to be 19) year old virgin's perspective, being a 21 year old virgin is not an unattractive quality, so try not to stress out about it


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

you arent the only virgin in existence, dont feel pressure to lose it.


----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

you should go around flashing your abs to girls man if i had a nice body i would do the same ,dont worry dude someone will notice you soon maybe starting out as friends would be a great way to go then when you loose your virginity you'll see that really it isnt a big deal not as a virgin plays it out to be, virgins take everything to that extreme level but hey your only human, i was once there and yer i always thought i was never going to loose it but i did when i met a nice girl so yes it will happen maybe not straight away but sooner enough best of luck with it


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 6, 2012)

It's funny how societies work in diffrent countries.


I am soon going to be 20 and happily say still a virigin! Life is too awesome to waste it on (dating) girls.

Marriage Sex FTW.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Making people feel awesome is pretty fun until you realize it doesn't get you laid ^^


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats on opening up. Sounds like you got the right mindset now.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm 25 and a happy virgin  ;-)


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Ninetales said:


> It's funny how societies work in diffrent countries.
> 
> I am soon going to be 20 and happily say still a virigin! Life is too awesome to waste it on (dating) girls.
> 
> Marriage Sex FTW.


What country are you from?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

exercising is better, right?


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

broseph said:


> Thanks! I can see that now, but it wasn't apparent to me yesterday.


28 year old virgin here.. Now i wonder what you will think..


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Kakumbus said:


> Making people feel awesome is pretty fun until you realize it doesn't get you laid ^^


Maybe, but I'm sure it's more likely to get me laid than avoiding people!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

broseph said:


> Maybe, but I'm sure it's more likely to get me laid than avoiding people!


It's about the same.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Kakumbus said:


> It's about the same.


Yay for positive thinking?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm a 41 year old virgin. I'm wondering what people think of me. ****ing pathetic is what I think of myself.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

ravens said:


> I'm a 41 year old virgin. I'm wondering what people think of me. ****ing pathetic is what I think of myself.


i know this is not a greatest solution but what about paying for sex?I think it will really help you with speaking to woman seeing as how u are 40 years old.Maybe u will realise that u should have done that like 15 years ago and things could have turned out differently


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Sleeper92 said:


> i know this is not a greatest solution but what about paying for sex?I think it will really help you with speaking to woman seeing as how u are 40 years old.Maybe u will realise that u should have done that like 15 years ago and things could have turned out differently


I have thought about it but I just don't have any money. There are times that I wish I would have had sex many years ago. I've never had any chance to have sex. The only time that a girl ever showed any interest was when I was 14. She was 11 years old and I never really thought about having sex with her. I thought that since she was interested than there would be other girls that would be. How wrong I was.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Frankly I don't care that I'm a virgin anymore. I waited this long, might as well wait for someone special.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

broseph said:


> Yay for positive thinking?


Let me know how it went in a few years.


----------

